# NGD - yes, another freakin White RG8 (lots o' pics)



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

my first 8 finally came in today...early Christmas present from my wife 

ups delivered this to my job. can you guess what i do all day?








i brought out the "big knife"







surgery begins







guts are spilled...its well packed







what? another box?






wonder whats in it?







bam!







as pure as wind driven snow







da bridge







looking down at it







a good lookin backside







more detail







even more details







love this







how the truss rod cover works







never gonna lose this one...great idea







i'll post more up later...hope you enjoy


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

reserved for more pics


edit: here ya go...

















the case candy


----------



## cronux (Nov 30, 2012)

your wife is awesome 

happy NGD


----------



## TerminalFunction (Nov 30, 2012)

Great to see. Congrats!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

cronux said:


> your wife is awesome
> 
> happy NGD



yes she is!

thx


----------



## Gram negative (Nov 30, 2012)

I am buying one of these, for sure.
However, now I want to buy a black one just to be different!!! Jeez, all of you guys are buying the white ones!!!!

For real though, Im getting a white one too. Happy NGD! post some sound clips!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

^ i bought white to be different...cause nearly all my guitars are black


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got a message from the mods. They're renaming the Extended Range section the White Ibanez RG8 section. 

Joking aside, congrats.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats and HNGD! 

The more people I see posting these, the more I want one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 30, 2012)

Et tu, Mechkilla??? 

Nice!

My keys player is actually a photographer as well... Maybe I'll take some glamour shots w/ the new axe tonight as well... We gotta keep the GAS going so we can get more aftermarket parts for these things!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 30, 2012)

When I saw the beginning of the title "NGD - yes, another freakin" I was sure cataclysm_child had bought another DC800


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 30, 2012)

Fair assumption...


----------



## BLACKFOX86 (Nov 30, 2012)

Looks NICE!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 30, 2012)

That input jack is nice!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 30, 2012)

Isn't that where they always put the input jack?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> That input jack is nice!





Konfyouzd said:


> Isn't that where they always put the input jack?



i think he's referring to the different style that it is. looks to be pressed into the wood rather than a nut & washer on the outside. its a little more flush/low profile.


----------



## lateralus819 (Nov 30, 2012)

They're called flushmount jacks. 

STEWMAC.COM : Flush-mount Output Jack


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmm... I always replace my pickups so maybe I'm just used to seeing them for that reason. Dunno... I checked my other Ibbys just to be sure, but I hadn't considered that both jacks were aftermarket.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2012)

its the little details that is amazing on a budget guitar like this.

i think ibby is actually listening to the customers...got a feeling they are gonna dominate the 8 string market


----------



## Gram negative (Nov 30, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ^ i bought white to be different...cause nearly all my guitars are black


Wait a second.....AND you have a Steve Vai Universe? This really isnt fair.

Kidding aside, nice collection, dude. I cant wait to get my hands on an Rg8 too! I think everyone has GAS for these


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 1, 2012)

Is it wrong for me to like your sword over the RG8?  

In all seriousness, nice score.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 1, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Is it wrong for me to like your sword over the RG8?
> 
> In all seriousness, nice score.



not at all...thx


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 2, 2012)

I need to stop coming to this site, all it does is make me want to spend my money. HNGD looks killer!


----------



## Toxic Dover (Dec 2, 2012)

Those look nice in white. I went into my local GC earlier this week to see if they had anything interesting in the used section, and they had one of these sitting on the floor. Played around with it a bit, and while the factory strings were WAY too light, it actually felt like a really solid piece! I may have to pick one up soon.  HNGD!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 3, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> I need to stop coming to this sight, all it does is make me want to spend my money. HNGD looks killer!



that is why my nickname for sso is "the money pit"


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 3, 2012)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that is why my nickname for sso is "the money pit"



..............Im stealing that nickname.


----------



## nightflameauto (Dec 3, 2012)

I love that they're using that style truss rod cover. It's amazing it took that long for someone to come up with a practical solution to the truss rod cover for those that actually need to adjust them more than a couple times a year. I've been seeing those on more and more axes lately and it's a godsend in my part of the country where you can go from mid thirties and dry as a bone one day to mid seventies and super high humidity the next.

I really want one of these RG8s.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 3, 2012)

Congrats, man! Having my own Queen of Snow, I also adore white guitars.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 3, 2012)

man I want that guitar and that Penny board haha


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you work at a skate shop or a video game store? 

Nice guitar though! My favourite in your collection.


----------



## nothingleft09 (Dec 4, 2012)

otisct20 said:


> ..............Im stealing that nickname.


 
Lucky for us though GC in Ft. Wayne will probably never even have one, considering they've had one 8 in there that I've ever seen. Our wallets are safe as long as we stay off the internet. lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 4, 2012)

nightflameauto said:


> I love that they're using that style truss rod cover. It's amazing it took that long for someone to come up with a practical solution to the truss rod cover for those that actually need to adjust them more than a couple times a year. I've been seeing those on more and more axes lately and it's a godsend in my part of the country where you can go from mid thirties and dry as a bone one day to mid seventies and super high humidity the next.
> 
> I really want one of these RG8s.



it a cool little idea i wish i would have come up with. i have a few ive lost or misplaced over the years not to mention the all the lost or mixed up different sized screws too.

yeah tx weather is like that too. they have a saying here. if you dont like the weather just wait a few minutes, it will change 




PyramidSmasher said:


> man I want that guitar and that Penny board haha



pennys are cool retro skateboards made by aussies. that green penny is called a nickle...its 5" longer than the orig penny.



GlxyDs said:


> Do you work at a skate shop or a video game store?
> 
> Nice guitar though! My favourite in your collection.



thx man. i work at a videogame store that sells skateboards & longboards too. we buy sell and trade, so you could actually bring in used games and movies and get sk8 stuff if you want.

occasionally we have someone come in with a guitar


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2012)

This may be a bit of a hijack/derailment, but I hope you don't mind M3CHKILLA... 

Anyone know of something I could use to paint the TRC white that won't immediately start chipping when I use the little trapdoor thing?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 4, 2012)

^ no prob man


started a thread for all you guys planning to mod your rg8...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220004-let-rg8-mods-begin.html


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 6, 2012)

btw - if you bought one...sign up here ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/220221-rg8-roll-call.html


----------



## donray1527 (Dec 10, 2012)

Okay, now im buying one of these and modding the shit out of it. I'm going with black though. I already have an rg1527m with the white/black headstock. Ibanez sure knows how to stir up a crowd.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 11, 2012)

here is a test clip of the stock p/u's & stings my friend sent me after he set it up. btw-he is not a fan of them

https://soundcloud.com/m3chk1lla/rg8-stock-p-u-test-gino

also a bit of bad news on the guitar itself



> Bigger strings would help the clarity. Did you get the pic of the neck pocket I sent? Took the neck off to check it and noticed the neck wood is so soft that it one of the holes was filled with extra wood chips so the screw would tighten.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 13, 2012)

here is a pic my friend sent me of the neck pocket...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting a Agile. 

Sorry to hear about the problems.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 13, 2012)

ok....good news. i talked to tim at crazy daves , explained the situation and he was very concerned and wanted to get it taken care of. they are sending me another guitar to replace it and they will deal with ibanez themselves. thought that was pretty stand-up of them to do.

its shipping out tomorrow, so i should still get it in time for Christmas. 
also he is gonna be have a tech look over the guitar before it ships out. if anyone else gets one, id suggest you request this also since weve had a few complaints already. im sure there will be more once the ones on order start arriving.

im gonna add this post to the other rg8 threads we got going and keep ya posted on how it turns out.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 19, 2012)

got this email...



> Your return label is attached. The new guitar was shipped out today with UPS. You should have gotten an email with the tracking number. I personally took a look at this one and made sure it was ok. We actually had another one here with a gap at the pocket. Ill be sending that one back to Ibanez along with yours. Let me know when you drop the other guitar off at UPS. Thanks
> 
> Tim
> 
> ...


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (Dec 19, 2012)

Do you work at gamestop?


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 19, 2012)

Beautiful! Now I think I need a white guitar!


----------



## jcyrrep (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats! Nice way to change it up! lol


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 28, 2012)

well i got the replacement sent in and it chks out just fine. got to open it on 
christmas day...












inside the back cavity incase anyone cares to know...


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 28, 2012)

nothingleft09 said:


> Lucky for us though GC in Ft. Wayne will probably never even have one, considering they've had one 8 in there that I've ever seen. Our wallets are safe as long as we stay off the internet. lol



Actually GC in Fort Wayne has one in black


----------



## Jonisbrutal (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice to see some full sized CTS pots in a budget ibby.


----------



## Estilo (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad your issues are resolved mate .


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 30, 2012)

there is no gap between the neck and body. i went ahead and took the neck off to make sure this one didnt have "wood chips" in the holes. while i was at it, i added a little cf...

before...











after...












my fuax pick guard


----------



## DespoticOrder (Jan 2, 2013)

Video games, skate parts, and guitars.. 80% of life summed up in 1 post. Congrats! I've been itching for a white Ibby, and that carbon fiber makes it look fast as shtttt


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 2, 2013)

Everybody is buying white guitars because black guitars have been so over done. It would be nice to see more colors. I think rock music is growing out of the whole goth thing.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 2, 2013)

For a faux pickguard, that looks damn good!!! Loving how the light reflects off of the weave. Cannot wait for my white carbon fiber vinyl to come in for the top of my white RG8


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 3, 2013)

jimwratt said:


> Everybody is buying white guitars because black guitars have been so over done. It would be nice to see more colors. I think rock music is growing out of the whole goth thing.



with the way these are flying off the shelves, i wouldnt doubt if they add a few colors. some quilt tops would be cool.




MetalBuddah said:


> For a faux pickguard, that looks damn good!!! Loving how the light reflects off of the weave. Cannot wait for my white carbon fiber vinyl to come in for the top of my white RG8



cant wait to see that too


----------



## Tjore (Jan 3, 2013)

I really wish the headstock was white too...
Ah well, still looks awesome as hell!! I might get one, actually ^^
Happy NGD!


----------



## Shredmon (Mar 6, 2013)

nice RG8 man! I love these things........ should be a perfect backup for my S8qm....... do you guys think its wise to sell a Viper 407 to get one of those for backup? I barely use 7 strings anymore.......
hmm...
greets


----------



## admaxo (Mar 6, 2013)

Happy NGD man.


----------



## Liverspot (Mar 6, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> its the little details that is amazing on a budget guitar like this.
> 
> i think ibby is actually listening to the customers...got a feeling they are gonna dominate the 8 string market


 They are actually listening, as i have one of the first lefty RG8's to hit the street. I was gonna get the schecter because i had no choice, but im glad SChecter told me i couldnt get one until June. Forced me to shop around, and lookee here, i got what i wanted!!


----------

